# DTS or THX



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

So here's the question,

Is your favorite format for surround sound alone, not taking into consideration or the storyline,

Is it DTS or THX?? :heehee:

Listen to the movie soundtrack without the t.v. on, which has the most use of the surround channels, and sub? 

Now, of the two formats, which are your favorite 3 videos in each format?

think it's easy? it's actually hard to choose the video, :dizzy:

but I think there is definitely a clear choice of the format. :yay:

Dieselpower1966


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dieselpower1966 said:


> So here's the question,
> 
> Is your favorite format for surround sound alone, not taking into consideration or the storyline,
> 
> Is it DTS or THX?? :heehee:


Which do you prefer steak or peaches? There's no equivalence here. DTS is a lossy compression/decompression system for audio. THX is a series of standards and channel adjustments. They do separate things and can be used together.

Therefore, the rest of your questions have no answers.

Kal


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you mean DTS or DD maybe?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

dieselpower1966 said:


> So here's the question,
> 
> Now, of the two formats, which are your favorite 3 videos in each format?
> 
> ...


:joke: Is it a joke????


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

wow look at the criticism, no it's not a joke. just a silly inquiry

of course the other questions have anwers, don't be so narrow minded

yes there is DTS


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope we'll see the answers to the other questions!

What do you mean by "yes, there is DTS?"


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

I think that you are asking DTS vs Dolby Didital, not THX (THX is not a surround format. THX is a set of secifications form Lucas Film regarding audio and video reproduction).

So, betwen the 2 audio formats (DTS and Dolby Digital) I think that there is no real world difference. They are both full discreet channels. Some movies are great DTS mix and some are great DD mix. The difference is not the technology used, the difference is in the mix.

JP


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

Jean-Pierre

Thank You!!
Finally a very precise answer which is exactly my answer as well. 

Dieselpower1966


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

imbeaujp said:


> I think that you are asking DTS vs Dolby Didital, not THX (THX is not a surround format. THX is a set of secifications form Lucas Film regarding audio and video reproduction).


This is correct, I might add that DTS does have a higher bitrate (lower compression ratio) compared to DD so "if" the mastering of the DTS audio is done well it will have slightly better dynamics than DD.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

More details on Wikipedia :

DTS
Dolby Digital
THX


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

DTS encoded material sounds better in my opinion when the content is musical. Viewing the same source in both formats, I believe Dolby Digital source material is marginally better for movie surround performance... at least on my equipment, which might create a whole 'nother argument!


----------

